# Can you help find this bastard



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

http://vagcars.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=9964


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://vagcars.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=9964


shared this with Miss Christie and other facebook UK friends.....

just not right .....


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

What a louse, I hope someone is able to name and shame the member of sub-species which seem to abound these days. :twisted:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Not a nice thing to have done, if it's true obviously, but a bit of an over reaction on that thread if you ask me.

One thug apparently steals something from a child and then a load of other thugs say he wants his head kicked in??? Nice.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Supposition,hearsay and rumour. Any of it been substantiated yet? Hell's lets just lynch him anyway. Dontcha just love the interweb?

What facts do we know? I guess the boot throwing really did happen. Maybe the chap just happened to catch it and the litte un was upset he didnt?

Or is it really true as some random posted on the net?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ELVIS said:


> Supposition,hearsay and rumour. Any of it been substantiated yet? Hell's lets just lynch him anyway. Dontcha just love the interweb?
> 
> What facts do we know? I guess the boot throwing really did happen. Maybe the chap just happened to catch it and the litte un was upset he didnt?
> 
> Or is it really true as some random posted on the net?


Well, someone's posted in that vagcars thread that it's all bollocks... Still, most people won't bother reading that, so I guess that guy's in for a kicking no matter what he did.

Never underestimate the power of self-righteous outrage.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

The same thing is on Twitter being RT'd by the likes of Ian Poulter. Hilarious.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Spandex said:


> ELVIS said:
> 
> 
> > Supposition,hearsay and rumour. Any of it been substantiated yet? Hell's lets just lynch him anyway. Dontcha just love the interweb?
> ...


indeed!

Anyone else remember the PAEDIATRICIAN hounded out of their own home by the local dysfunctional/illiterate Sun readers/Bottom feeders ?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The power of the inter web if misused is indeed frightening when you think that some random turd could take a photo of you on a mobile phone and upload it together with a load of bollocks about you.

I obviously don't know any more about the 'Boot incident' than 99% of the people posting about it but *if* it is true, then some form of punishment should take place such as banning him from future events but nothing which would break the law. I also hope that the little lad does get something in compensation.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww that's awful...poor kid


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Kids guilty of theft by finding, reckon he needs a good shoeing me'sel! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh yea someone does a bit of photoshopping and makes up a story lets all believe it without even for a second thinking about the whole thing first oh yea we are the people and we deserve justice.

What a bunch of pratts you are if you didnt even think twice about this.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The following occurs to me:
1) If this were true, the person starting this "campaign" is obviously on the receiving end of 2nd-hand, 3rd-hand, or Nth-hand information, since they obviously don't know the kid. 
2) If this were true, it's up to the kid's parents to cheer the kid up. Not some well-meaning stranger.
3) If they wanted to do something, why not at the time? 
4) In any case, perhaps the kid is crying because the boot hit him when it was first thrown.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> 4) In any case, perhaps the kid is crying because the boot hit him when it was first thrown.


[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe it wasnt a WSB riders boot!

Maybe is was Sir Jimmys and the trousers were coming off next?


----------

